# New Cruze owner. Needs aftermarket exhaust mod help.



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

If all you want is sound with no money just cut the resonator out.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Blakrokr said:


> Can I do this with Just a weld on after market exhaust like magnaflow muffler? Will this exhaust make a very noticeable difference in the sound? I dont want to throw away $80 if the sound is like a weed eater.


Replacing the muffler will make a difference yes but, it will never sound like a sbc. The only exhaust that had a little rasp to it the guy had a catless down pipe and mid pipe with an aftermarket muffler. The stock exhaust flows fairly well already though. Go on YouTube and look up all the flowmaster and borla exhausts.


----------



## Blakrokr (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok thanks for the reply. But educate me on that. I wouldn't even know where to start. If I just cut out the resonator what kind of tone would I have. This is just a stock everything LT. If I will get a better sound with a weld on magnaflow ill just do that. If not ill chop off the resonator. What do u think?


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Blakrokr said:


> Ok thanks for the reply. But educate me on that. I wouldn't even know where to start. If I just cut out the resonator what kind of tone would I have. This is just a stock everything LT. If I will get a better sound with a weld on magnaflow ill just do that. If not ill chop off the resonator. What do u think?


This guy just replaced the muffler. Gives you an idea.. Magnaflow 14805. He is a member on here.


----------

